# Thread Index - Surefire A2 Aviator information



## Atomic_Chicken (May 20, 2007)

Greetings!

I've decided to put together as complete an index as possible for all the threads and webpages related to the Surefire A2 Aviator. Please reply to this thread with links to other Surefire A2 Aviator info, and I'll add them to this page.

OK... here goes!


General A2 Aviator Information
=======================
The Surefire A2 - More than a collection of numbers
The SF A2 - Part 2 (Continuation of the above thread)
A2: greenLED's comparison of LED colors
Dim A2 Incandescent Mode
A2 improvement or is mine just defective?
Surefire A2 Owners - What's your bulb life?
Old Style A2 (Comparison of different A2 body styles)
Poll: What A2 LED colors do you have?
Surefire A2 Photo - A thing of beauty and wonder!
A2 Aviator Pictures


Surefire A2 Reviews
===============
The Surefire A2 - More than a collection of numbers (The ultimate A2 review)
Surefire A2 Aviator review (Mr. Carrot's review)
I BELIEVE - another Surefire A2 Aviator convert
Surefire A2 - A pretty nice house inspection light
The A2 Stinks. (Not-so-glowing A2 Review)
Flashlightreviews.com Surefire A2 Review
Outdoor Magazine's A2 Review
Yet another A2 Review
It's a disease, I tell you! A horrible disease!
The A2 Aviator - Do I want one?
Surefire A2 or L2? (Comparison)
Surefire U2 or A2 Aviator? (Comparison)
U2/Gladius/A2 for Hiking (Comparison)
To A2 or not to A2????
Why is the A2 so popular?


Surefire A2 Product/Sales Information
============================
Surefire's A2 Aviator Page
Willie Hunt's incandescent regulators (The heart of the A2!)


Rechargeable Batteries and the Surefire A2 Aviator
======================================
Warning about overdriven LED's in the A2 (Rechargeable A2 Problems)
Definitive A2 Protected R123 Thread
Rechargeable A2?


Surefire A2 Technical and Modding Information
===================================
A2 Tune Up Thread (Customize your A2!)
Dummy reference guide to SF A2 modding with MJ led (or 35k 5mm) leds
A2 Starting Current Graph
Surefire A2 findings
Surefire A2 Runtime Data, for LED-only use, 3 different colors compared
Surefire A2 Runtime Tests - Light Output runtimes of various batteries compared!


Surefire A2 Aviator Accessories
=======================

Horizontal Leather Holsters for the A2


Aviatrix Mods for the Surefire A2 Aviator
==============================
Announcing: The Aviatrix! Fantastic new modification for Surefire A2 Aviators!
Aviatrix Update - All buyers and interested members please read!
Aviatrix and Glowfob production schedule and updates
Surefire A2 Add-on... Would you buy it? (Pre-Aviatrix Concept Thread)
THE AVIATRIX (js's Aviatrix Review)
Lips' Flashlight-Forums and CPF Aviatrix reviews!
Luigi's Aviatrix Review on EDC Forums
My Aviatrix has arrived! (Review)
Aviatrix Output Measurements and Beamshots



I'll be adding this post to the links at the bottom of my signature line, so if you ever need to find an A2 thread, just find one of my posts and you'll be here!
Again - if you have any other A2 threads you'd like to add to the above list, just reply to this thread and I'll make sure they end up on the list! 

Best wishes,
Bawko


----------



## Illum (May 20, 2007)

:wow: :thanks: 

   
A+ for the A2



thank you for your hard work in locating these threads!:naughty:
I added to my sig,


----------



## Energie (May 20, 2007)

Wow, great!!
Added to my link-list immediately.


----------



## George M (May 20, 2007)

Excellent resource, thanks. Looks like I've got a lot of reading to do!

I found the A2 tune up thread useful as well. I didn't see that on your list.


----------



## ScooterBug (May 20, 2007)

thanks. and to think i only have one. :shrug:


----------



## Illum (May 20, 2007)

ScooterBug said:


> thanks. and to think i only have one. :shrug:



one is good enough, two is fine...three is a bit excessive
and bawko heres got what? eleven?:naughty:


----------



## jason9987 (May 20, 2007)

Atomic Chicken, I never really plannedon getting an A2 I was happy with 60 lumens out of my HDS. and now with all this new talk about it because of your Aviatrix I'm ordering one tomorrow. Sure fire should donate some of there profits to you, JS, CPF and everyone else convinceing all of us who dont have one to go out and by it. And yes I'll probably be ordering an Aviatrix in the next few weeks. Now lets hope my wallet can recover before the new HDS comes out :thinking:
Well Thanks for the advice


----------



## LED61 (May 20, 2007)

Illum_the_nation said:


> :wow: :thanks:
> 
> 
> A+ for the A2
> ...


 
Ah....any of these beauties for sale ?


----------



## leukos (May 21, 2007)

Brilliant resource, Bawko! :goodjob:


----------



## DM51 (May 21, 2007)

Excellent - this should be a sticky.


----------



## greenLED (May 21, 2007)

Nice job, Bawko!
Subscribed.


----------



## Illum (May 21, 2007)

LED61 said:


> Ah....any of these beauties for sale ?



lol, its not my pic, I only have two, one square one round, I found that pic under American Heritage Sports. LLC's site...unfortunately I cant find that page atm


----------



## LED61 (May 21, 2007)

Man!! how much would that collection be worth ? I'd be happy with just one of them!!


----------



## CLHC (May 21, 2007)

Great compilation for the SureFire.A2. Thanks for the links.

Enjoy!


----------



## Codeman (May 24, 2007)

Thanks AC! I did a list for the USL threads, so I know how much work it takes to pull all of the threads together. Bravo! :bow:

Now we just have to wait until CPF gets back to it's normal address for the links to work, hopefully in a couple of days.


----------



## Daniel_sk (Jun 5, 2007)

Here is a good A2 thread about bulb-life:
*Surefire A2 Owners - What's your bulb life?*
Might be interesting for people concerned about MA02 bulb-life..


----------



## JNewell (Jun 5, 2007)

Many thanks. The time and hardware savings for searching are appreciated by all! :twothumbs


----------



## seery (Jun 26, 2007)

Good stuff. 

Thanks Bawko. :thumbsup:


----------



## EV_007 (Jun 26, 2007)

Nice index. Are you missing a A2 Green review in your list? 
Surefire A2 Aviator (Green) photos and some beamshots


----------



## Esthan (Jun 27, 2007)

We should form a club or something like that :thumbsup:


----------



## DM51 (Jun 27, 2007)

Esthan said:


> We should form a club or something like that :thumbsup:


LOL. Good idea. Official Nominations:
Life President: js
Chairman, and VP Product Development: that ol' Bird


----------



## Esthan (Jun 27, 2007)

Director or Marketing: Carrot.


----------



## Esthan (Jun 29, 2007)

Bawko, what do You think about a Holster section of Your ultimate thread ? Sure would be helpful for the new A2 lovers generation to come :]

Horizontal A2 Leather Holster.


----------



## BlackDecker (Jun 29, 2007)

What this site doesn't need is yet ANOTHER Surefire A2 thread. Enough already!


----------



## Esthan (Jun 29, 2007)

Why ?


----------



## souptree (Jun 29, 2007)

*Don't forget ORANGE!* -- My Orange SureFire A2 Thread :wave:


----------



## DM51 (Jun 30, 2007)

souptree said:


> *Don't forget ORANGE!* -- My Orange SureFire A2 Thread :wave:


YES! Thanks - I have been looking for that thread!


----------



## KeyGrip (Jul 1, 2007)

I have a question for Atomic_Chicken: Say I have this friend for whom I bought a used A2, and he likes your Aviatrix idea, but he'd like to have a ring with red, blue, and green LEDs, one of which would be on in the first stage, and all three of which would be on in the second stage, providing white light with more rendition across the specturm than a normal white LED. How well would this work? Oh great A2 master, work your magic!


----------



## Illum (Sep 9, 2007)

Esthan said:


> We should form a club or something like that



+1...
but for those who don't have one...I really don't know if we should put this in practice...
People like woodrow, for example...might not be too happy:nana:


----------



## djblank87 (Sep 9, 2007)

Very helpful thread, should be a sticky. I already have one A2 and the second one will be on its way in three weeks. Two A2's :thumbsup:.


----------



## Bobcaolho (Feb 9, 2008)

Fabulous thread, my A2 will be happy.:twothumbs


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 18, 2009)

Can someone copy this thread and update it?

I'd be happy if atomic chicken have everybody their aviatrixes and update this thread. Kinda unlikly .


----------



## Rossymeister (Jul 18, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> Can someone copy this thread and update it?
> 
> I'd be happy if atomic chicken have everybody their aviatrixes and update this thread. Kinda unlikly .



Updated Thread Can Be Found Here.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 19, 2009)




----------



## FlightLight (Aug 24, 2013)

I bought an A2 in Iraq either 10 or 8 years ago, I can't remember what deployment it was, and I had no idea what a great light it was or what community I just bought into. I'm new to this community though, debated calling the A2 a light or a torch; like a Navy guy correcting you calling a ship a boat, so I,m looking forward to learning more.


----------



## m4a1usr (Aug 25, 2013)

FlightLight said:


> I bought an A2 in Iraq either 10 or 8 years ago, I can't remember what deployment it was, and I had no idea what a great light it was or what community I just bought into. I'm new to this community though, debated calling the A2 a light or a torch; like a Navy guy correcting you calling a ship a boat, so I,m looking forward to learning more.


Welcome to CPF and terminology is a bit of a task when dealing with flashlights. The A2 is for me, just like yourself, is a excellent tool. The Lumens Factory bulb upgrade is a nice option if the 50 lumen incandescent isn't bright enough. BTW it isn't for me. I like the red LED's myself but a recent green LED purchase has made me rethink that preference. Since you already own a Surefire your well on the road to being an addict. Don't fight it. Collecting is normal. Glad to see you back from the sand box. John


----------



## tobrien (Aug 25, 2013)

FlightLight said:


> I bought an A2 in Iraq either 10 or 8 years ago, I can't remember what deployment it was, and I had no idea what a great light it was or what community I just bought into. I'm new to this community though, debated calling the A2 a light or a torch; like a Navy guy correcting you calling a ship a boat, so I,m looking forward to learning more.



thank you for your service bud!


----------

